# Wild Spellcraft: Epic?



## Glacialis (Oct 29, 2002)

Maybe a Wild seed -- with or without an epic wild surge chart (dear lord I think that'd be a bit much...). Epic PrC progression, epic wild feats?

RW? Anyone who's dealt with this stuff on an epic level?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, since the ELH is not OGL (unless WotC puts it up ASAP), IMHO, though, of course IANAL, we couldn't put up Wild Spellcraft epic rules even if we wanted to.  Also, I don't even own the ELH, and, no offense to anyone who does, but I really never saw the point to it.  Maybe, some day, I might play a game up to level 30, but really the difference between 20 and 30 is minor, and I'd rather not deal with going that high-level.  Of course, YMMV.

Seriously, I hadn't considered it.  If I get the ELH, I might look into it though.


----------

